# Self propelled swather vs triple mower mounted units



## LCF (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm looking at buying a new mower conditioner for grass hay. I've got a NH 1431 rubber on rubber as well as a JD 946 impeller. Looking to go to a "one tractor" unit. Either a self propelled disk swather (16') or a the type of mower that mounts to front and rear 3 point hitch to make a 30' cut. Looking for opinions on both types as well as what brands you would recommend. I run beef cows and feeder calves. Cut around 500 acres of wheat/ryegrass along with 500-600 acres of fescue/orchard grass.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Two brothers across the valley from me have a Big M and a 16' CaseIH self propelled Discbine they cut more in 2 hours then I cut all year. I


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have, or need a larger tractor the the triple might be the way to go. Not for me though. I like having multiple 110 hp tractors around, and a cheap 4 wheel drive for tillage, seeding. I see guys feeding cows with 180-200 hp FWA's and wonder why. They are a very expensive tractor for the rest of the year.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

With only 1k acres to cut I'd go self propelled with 16' head. If buying new I'd purchase a Massey and if used depending on age I really liked my 4995 Deere or something a little newer the 9770 Massey Hesston.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Krone has 20 foot mower that pulls behind tractor. Basically its two 10 , foot machines on the same frame.


----------



## LCF (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Are there any other opinions on the two machines or certain brands?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hesston/MF


----------



## LCF (Oct 30, 2016)

We row crop 4000 acres and run about 500 cows along with 300-500 feeder calves (depending on prices). My point to all that is that we do run the bigger tractors already so that's why I was leaning towards the triple mounted type. Also there is only 2 of us running the cattle side of the farm so it's important (as it is for everyone) to get as much done per person as we can.

I've seen a lot of NH triple mounts advertised and we really only have 3 good options very close to me, JD NH and Kuhn.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Too bad you don't have a good Krone dealer nearby. Very nice triples.


----------



## LCF (Oct 30, 2016)

I agree. There is a krone dealer about 3hrs north of me. I bought my last Jaylor from them. Not close enough to get good service I'm afraid though.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

LCF said:


> Thanks for the replies. Are there any other opinions on the two machines or certain brands?


This could be an option??

http://www2.vermeer.com/vermeer/NA/en/N/equipment/trailed_mowers/tm1410


----------



## LCF (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks swmnhay. I'll check that out


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

LCF said:


> I'm looking at buying a new mower conditioner for grass hay. I've got a NH 1431 rubber on rubber as well as a JD 946 impeller. Looking to go to a "one tractor" unit. Either a self propelled disk swather (16') or a the type of mower that mounts to front and rear 3 point hitch to make a 30' cut. Looking for opinions on both types as well as what brands you would recommend. I run beef cows and feeder calves. Cut around 500 acres of wheat/ryegrass along with 500-600 acres of fescue/orchard grass.


If you are doing grass stay away from impeller machines. If you further research John Deere they say in their brochure. The front and rear units require a 200hp tractor. The self propelled .... that is a lot of money for something that is used only a few times a year.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

LCF said:


> My point to all that is that we do run the bigger tractors already so that's why I was leaning towards the triple mounted type. Also there is only 2 of us running the cattle side of the farm so it's important (as it is for everyone) to get as much done per person as we can.


IMHO, it is going to be tough to beat, acres per hour, per driver, that you could get with the triple set up (I believe NH, advertises like 40 acres an hour, with 29' 6" cut, 14 MPH). NH numbers might be a little ridiculous (14MPH), but a 29+ foot cut verses every thing else less than 18 foot, breaks down to simple numbers 50% plus wider, one driver, same speed, 50% more cutting done.

Negative, needs 275 - 300 ponies and once you put that on I don't think you would be taking it off / on very often. Which turns one tractor into a one dimension machine for the season.

Me, if I was that big, would probably go for a couple 15-17 foot cutters, 150 -175 ponies on each. Just so if I had a breakdown, I could still be cutting at 50% capacity. But maybe I am the only one who is unlucky, with machine breaking down, when I need it most. My negative, would be the extra driver, so far I have been unsuccessful getting the better half into traveling around my hay fields,

Hard to replace sunshine, when making hay (sunshine wasted while running for any color parts or busting my knuckles wrenching).

My 2 cents today.

Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

gradyjohn said:


> If you are doing grass stay away from impeller machines.


I thought impellers were great in grass? No expert here - just asking.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Impellers in grass is the only way to go. A lot less expensive to maintain than rubber rolls. The Krone 6210 20' machine takes 150 HP a butterfly setup better figure on 225.


----------



## LCF (Oct 30, 2016)

I agree that impellers are the best for straight grass hay. Thanks for all the input everyone.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

LCF said:


> I agree that impellers are the best for straight grass hay. Thanks for all the input everyone.


I'm running a Pottinger 11'-4" impeller cutter out front. No complaints.
Looking at adding a right rear single wing as soon as a clean used unit becomes available. 
When I looked, I thought Pottinger was built heavier than MF


----------



## LCF (Oct 30, 2016)

I've never considered pottinger. I'll check that out. So you're running just a single front mower right now without any rear units? Is it unbalanced with nothing in the back? What size/brand tractor u running?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

LCF said:


> I've never considered pottinger. I'll check that out. So you're running just a single front mower right now without any rear units? Is it unbalanced with nothing in the back? What size/brand tractor u running?


Yes running a single 11' up front. No rear units, yet. No balance issues, I have a huge rack of weights over the back axle. You could probably fill your rear tires with rim gaurd. 
I'm running a 200HP JCB Fastrac.
Very tough mower. I suggest the high skid shoes. Would like to run a single folding rear wing on right side, but I have other more pressing needs.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

JD - at the risk of bringing up the rollers vs flails question that has been discussed many times before, what were your observations with dry down after switching from a NH roll machine to the impellers? Now that you've run it an entire season.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Trotwood2955 said:


> JD - at the risk of bringing up the rollers vs flails question that has been discussed many times before, what were your observations with dry down after switching from a NH roll machine to the impellers? Now that you've run it an entire season.


Tough to say because we had an abnormal growing season here in the liberal northeast.
We had a very rainy spring and then a very dry June-September. 
So hay grew well and it was easy to dry it after cutting. 
However, the flails seemed to do a great job. And I didn't even set the mower to the most aggressive conditioning position. 
Even if the flails dried hay at the same rate as rolls, I'd still go with flails. Cheaper to buy and much cheaper to maintain. I think they dry faster, though.


----------



## LCF (Oct 30, 2016)

We cut a lot of sorghum sudangrass and the flails don't even come close to rolls for that particular crop. However, in grass hay, I think the flails do a better job. A lot fluffier windrows too. In wheat, I can't tell a difference in either one. I think I'll probably stay with flails though. Cheaper to maintain and a lot of our "stalkier" crops get either chopped or wet baled for haylage.


----------

